# Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow



## Absynthe (30. Dezember 2016)

*Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Hallöchen 

also ich habe mir letztens ein neues Gehäuse gekauft, ein Coolermaster Mastercase 5.
Nun möchte ich mir ein paar Lüfterchen kaufen, aber da blickt man ja garnicht mehr durch. Klar soweit ist nur, dass es 140mm Lüfter sein sollen & rot ;D

Ich hab mir das wie folgt gedacht:
2-3 Lüfter blasen vorne rein, 2 oben raus und hinten auch einer raus. Soweit so gut. Eventuell tausche ich auch den Lüfter auf meinen Dark Rock Pro 3 (des Aussehens wegen)

Nun gibt es da ja verschiedene Arten von Lüftern, Static Pressure und Airflow.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, müsste es also wie folgt aussehen:
Hinten / Oben / Prozessor: Static Pressure (weil ja Luft durch Gitter/Mesh/Lamellen durch gedrückt werden muss)
Vorne: Airflow (weil ja Luft angesaugt wird)

Passt das soweit ?

Hab da 2 Lüfterchen im Blick bisher: Entweder der Thermaltake Riing in rot oder so einen AF Lüfter von Corsair (auch  rot). Der von Thermaltake sieht natürlich super aus, ist wohl auch ein SP Lüfter (vielleicht den auch nur auf dem CPU?).
Was meint ihr dazu ? Wollte halt mal lieber nachfragen bevor ich mir dann eventuell Humbug bestelle.

MfG Patrick


----------



## ForceOne (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Hey,

am besten schaust du dir hier mal die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten an, da siehst du direkt welche Veränderungen welche Auswirkungen haben.

Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Man kann nicht allgemein sagen ob AF oder SP Lüfter angebracht sind, zumal man nichtmal sagen kann wo fängt SP an und wo hört AF auf^^
Es geht bei der Kühlung genau um eines: Es muss soviel Luft wie möglich in so wenig Zeit wie möglich den Rechner/Kühlkörper durchströmen. Richtige SP Lüfter sind eigentlich sehr oft fehl am Platz. Beim Gehäuse würde ich bei dir auf "gemäßigte" Lüfter setzen, vorne wie auch hinten. Dazu zählen die SW3, S12A, A14 PWM. Hinten kannst du es auch gut mit eLoops probieren....die Corsair Lüfter sehen zwar geil aus, haben aber eigentlich ziemlich unterdurschnittliche Leistungswerte besonders die AF (verglichen mit HF von Fractal ist das echt mau). Die Riing 12/14 sind da schon besser aufgestellt, ich weiß aber nicht wie die "klingen"


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

SP Lüfter bei Radiatoren und ggf. bei CPU Kühlern.
AF Lüfter für´s Gehäuse.

Empfehlenswert sind eigentlich immer die üblichen Verdächtigen Noctua, BeQuiet, Fractal Design, Noiseblocker.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> SP Lüfter bei Radiatoren und ggf. bei CPU Kühlern.


Kommt auf den Radi/Kühler an. Bei den üblichen dünnen 16FPI Radis performt ein P12 minimal besser als ein F12, obwohl letzterer der "SP-Lüfter" ist.
Oder ganz extremer Fall. Ein 140er eLoop bewältigt gerade mal einen statischen Druck von ~1.5 mmH20, während der A14 auf gute 2mmH20 kommt, dabei sogar das höhere Volumen vorweißt. Trotzdem mach der eLoop den Noctua auf einem Radi nass...



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> AF Lüfter für´s Gehäuse.


Kommt aufs Gehäuse an 

Diese Verallgemeinerung hat sich in den letzten Jahren so festgesetzt, dass User blind danach kaufen. Dabei haben die meisten gar nicht verstanden, was statischer Druck überhaupt angibt. Es wird wohl möglich viel Leistung verschenkt, wenn man stumpf Lüfter mit hohem Druck auf einen Radi schnall, obwohl ein "AF" Lüfter viel mehr reißen könnte. Gerade bei den Radiatoren die hier viel genutzt werden.
Eigentlich müsste man die Kennlinie eines Lüfters kennen und dazu noch den mechanischen Widerstand des Kühlers/Radis/Gehäuses.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Radi/Kühler an. Bei den üblichen dünnen 16FPI Radis performt ein P12 minimal besser als ein F12, obwohl letzterer der "SP-Lüfter" ist.
> Oder ganz extremer Fall. Ein 140er eLoop bewältigt gerade mal einen statischen Druck von ~1.5 mmH20, während der A14 auf gute 2mmH20 kommt, dabei sogar das höhere Volumen vorweißt. Trotzdem mach der eLoop den Noctua auf einem Radi nass...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja auch nicht wirklich ins Detail gegangen, aus zeitlichen Gründen (bin auf der Arbeit  ).
Klar gibt es je nach Lüfterart und Typ Unterschiede, aber soviel wird das nicht ausmachen (außer bei Mega Highend OC Systemen)
Für ein Otto Normal System tuen es aber generell ein paar gute AF Lüfter für´s Gehäuse. Die Silent Wings von BeQuiet sind ein gutes Mittelding aus Läutstärke und Airflow. Aber die Auswahl ist natürlich generell riesig und optimieren kann man immer je nach System und Gehäuse.


----------



## Absynthe (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> SW3, S12A, A14 PWM, eLoops


OK schau ich mir mal an  Natürlich wäre mir generell ein PWM Lüfter lieber, da diese nicht an leuchtkraft verlieren wenn man ihn runterregelt, aber muss man halt mal sehen.
Aber eins habt ihr geschafft, ich bin mir nun absolut nicht mehr sicher was das angeht, ich glaub da müsste ich einfach mal ein paar bestellen und muter durchtesten was am meisten bringt, hatte ich aber eigentlich nciht vor ;D

Edit: Da ist ja gar nichts mit Farbe :O

Wollte zwar nachher dann bestellen, aber da schau ich lieber nochmal rum was geht ^^

Ich weiss die Silent Wings von Bequiet sind schon sehr nice was die Lautstärke angeht, aber ich möchte zumindest fürs Case was leuchtendes haben, auch wenn mein DRP3 das Halbe Mainboard bedeckt ;D
Highend OC ist es im Moment nicht, aber habe die Vorraussetzungen dafür schon, hab ja für den Fall gekauft, falls ich mal mehr Leistung brauch ^^

Da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele, in kommender Zeit auf Wa-Kü umzusteigen (schauma mal ;D) kann ich ja für oben schonmal die SP Lüfter nehmen, weil das wohl offensichtlich nicht soooviel Unterschied zu machen scheint im Moment (brauch die SP eh für den Radiator, falls ich auf WaKü umsteig).


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Dann würde ich es mit den Corsair ML probieren, unser Kabelbinder war mit seinen Exemplaren recht zufrieden und die Leistungsdaten sind deutlich "harmonischer" als die der SP/AF. Alternativ die Thermaltake Riing, wobei ich die nicht gehört habe. PCGH hat recht gut geurteilt wenn ich mich recht erinnere (ka welche Ausgabe).


----------



## Absynthe (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Ok danke. Aber mal eine eher blöde Frage, die Riing haben doch so ein 2 Pin-Low-Noise Kabel, was genau hat es damit auf sich und wo schliess ich das an ? ist mir leider noch nicht so ganz klar.
Werde dann aber wohl die nehmen, die ML sind mir zu preisintensiv


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Das Low Noise Kabel ist ein simpler Spannungsadapter. Auf wieviel Volt weiß ich nicht, schätze mal 9V.


----------



## Absynthe (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Ahhh lol und ich hab schon gerätselt xD Danke


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Zuersteinmal:

In der Tendenz zeigen "AF"-Lüfter mit eher vielen, kleinen Schaufeln eine deutlich höhere Rohperformance. Der Fokus liegt hier darauf, bei möglichst geringem Luftwiderstand das bestmögliche Fördervolumen zu erreichen. Dazu sollte man Festplattenkäfige, Filter oder Gitter nach Möglichkeit natürlich entfernen. Andernfalls kann es zu Einschränkungen der Leistung kommen. Durch die Beschaffenheit der vielen, filigranen Blätter bedingt kann es bei ungünstigen Barrieren (gerade auf der Saugseite) leider schneller zu spür- und hörbaren Strömungsabrissen sowie Rückstaus kommen. Freiblasend bzw. bei nur geringem Luftwiderstand funktionieren derartige Designs dafür aber sehr gut, liefern eine sehr gute Leistung und laufen aufgrund der nur minimalen Turbulenzen dann auch äußerst ruhig.

Bei dem Konzept "SP" hingegen findet man Lüfter mit eher wenigeren und dafür größeren Schaufeln. Diese eignen sich natürlich besser, um die Luft gegen verschiedene Luftwiderstände zu befördern. Durch die folgende Minderung der Rückstaus werden dann auch die Strömungsgeräusche an bspw. engen Lamellen oder Gehäusegittern reduziert. Im Gegenzug büßt man meist jedoch auch wieder einiges an Rohleistung ein. Entsprechende Designs sollten also als Kompromiss für restriktive Einsatzorte angesehen werden, bei denen sich die höheren Luftwiderstände nicht meiden lassen.

Dazwischen stehen dann noch diverse Modelle, die beides in Einklang zu bringen versuchen. Meiner Meinung nach erfüllen das z.B. der NF-P14 von Noctua oder PH-F140SP von Phanteks.
Jenseits dessen gibt es natürlich auch immer wieder Ausnahmen wie etwa Noiseblockers eLoops, die (in dem Fall) durch ihr bionisches Rotorendesign in so ziemlich allen Bereichen eine vorbildliche Effizienz erzielen. Dem gegenüber stehen dann aber auch wieder individuelle Nachteile, wie hier etwa die nach wie vor gegebene Anfälligkeit für Luftwiderstände an der Saugseite. Zu gering dimensionierte Abstände zu bspw. Gehäusegittern können hier nämlich zu einem unerwünschten Rauschen oder Dröhnen führen. Da helfen dann nur noch Shrouds / Abstandhalter, mit denen man dann im Übrigen sogar so ziemlich das Optimum der derzeit möglichen Luftkühlung erreicht. Mit Blick auf die Effizienz (Leistung gegenüber Lautstärke) gibt es derzeit kaum Besseres als ein  eLoop B14 oder Venturi HF-14 (beides sehr durchfluss-starke Lüfter) gepart mit einer ordentlichen Vorkammer, die die drohenden Turbulenzen (welche wiederum Leistung und Lautstärke negativ beeinträchtigen) auf ein Minimum reduziert. Dadurch profitiert man nämlich von dem Potenzial des bestmöglichen Durchflusses (Fördervolumen), ohne andererseits die Lautstärke zu erhöhen. Wer den Platz oder auch die entstehenden Nebenkosten nicht aufbringen kann, sollte einfach zu druckoptimierten "SP"-Designs greifen. Die Performance reicht hier in der Regel auch vollkommen aus, weshalb man sich (sofern man keine gravierenden Probleme mit der Belüftung des Gehäuses hat) eigentlich auch keine weiteren Sorgen hinsichtlich der mutmaßlich "versäumten" Leistung machen sollte.

Man sollte sich nebst all dieser Relationen jedoch immer vor Augen halten, dass ein Lüfter nur wirklich leise laufen kann, wenn er auch richtig verwendet wird.
Hier auch nochmal ein paar grundlegende Punkte zu dem Thema:


Drehzahlen kontrollieren: je höher die Drehzahl, desto höher idR. der Luftdurchsatz, desto höher wiederum die Strömungsgeräusche. Für gewöhnlich kann man ab etwa 800 U/min abwärts von einem (sehr) leisen Betrieb sprechen. 
Nach Möglichkeit Luftwiderstände reduzieren: Gitter, Filter oder sonstige Barrieren aus dem (unmittelbaren) Stromfeld vor bzw. hinter dem Lüfter entfernen; alternativ Shrouds als Abstandshalter einsetzen, um störende Turbulenzen zu reduzieren (insbesondere eLoop und Venturi HF) 
Nach Möglichkeit gummierte Montage / Entkopplung, um die Übertragung von Vibrationen vorzubeugen, welche andere Gehäuseteile in Schwingung versetzen _könnten_ (Vibrationsanfälligkeit variiert mit Qualität der Lüfter sowie anliegender Drehzahl) 
Nicht von Normdaten wie etwa Herstellerspezifikationen abhängig machen, bei denen nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wie sie ermittelt wurden. Vergleiche von Rohdaten sollten lediglich _innerhalb einer Serie / Messreihe_ (mit identischen Testbedingungen) angestellt werden! 
Und zu guter Letzt: vertraue _deinen_ Ohren! Was auf dem Papier mit gerade mal 17 dB(A) oder 0.4 Sone spezifiziert wird, kann in der Praxis einen ganz anderen Eindruck hinterlassen, wenn der Antrieb bspw. unangenehm hoch- oder tieftönig arbeitet, der Lüfter durch Produktionsfehler bedingt (nie auszuschließende Serienstreuung, auch bei Review-Samples!) doch unter unerwarteten Nebengeräuschen leidet, usw., usw. 

Wie laut und performant ein Lüfter arbeitet, hängt immer von den Einsatzbedingungen (Montage, Barrieren, Drehzahlen,...) und auch unseren persönlichen Erwartungshaltungen und Gewohnheiten ab. Es gibt auch ganz wesentliche physiologische bzw. psychologische Aspekte (Stichwort "Psychoakustik"), welche unsere Wahrnehmung von "Lautstärke" ganz erheblich beinflussen.
Von daher gehört auch immer ein wenig Eigeninitiative und Bereitschaft zum Experimentieren mit dazu 

Ich schätze, damit bin ich nun ziemlich übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.
Vielleicht kann  der eine oder andere  dennoch etwas mit diesen Überlegungen (zu diesen gravierenden Luxusproblemen) anfangen ^^

LG und guten Rutsch,
_Kabelbinder_

*PS:* die TT Riing findest du auch bei mir im Roundup 
Mir persönlich neigen sie etwas zu sehr zum Klackern.  Dafür kommen sie aber natürlich mit einer sehr schicken Optik.


----------



## Absynthe (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Static Pressure & Airflow*

Naja für 12€ das Stück kann ichs ja mal probieren (auf Amazon), zur Not schick ich es zurück. Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.


----------

